# fuzzy things on the leaves



## ted (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 28, 2001)

Treat them to a decent burial by pruning them to ground level for topping them.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Sep 28, 2001)

The fuzzy things on the bottoms of the leaves are eggs for some sort of wasp or something. They are harmless to the tree, unlike your paying some hack to top them. What possesses people to top trees, considering that it is common knowledge that topping trees destroys them? This has been proven time and time again over the last 30 years. We are NOT talking about 'new' knowledge here.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 29, 2001)

My tree is too tall, I want you to make it shorter!


----------



## sonny (Sep 30, 2001)

Lower the ground ! Mr. Sanborn


----------



## Darin (Sep 30, 2001)

I think its common knowledge through the tree industry, but dont think it is through the common folk. We hear this act commonly through "common" people here. Its unfortunate that when we go to bid the job, we don't educate the customer. I use we loosely, I know you guys do, but I am referring to the guys willing to take the money, not in the trees best interest. Ted, no offence from us, but you just had your tree butchered two years in a row.  When you go to get yourself checked out at the doctor, do you pick the cheapest doctor? I know its a little different, but you do get what you pay for. Good luck, you next look will be for someone to "basil prune" your oak or fill it full of concrete.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 1, 2001)

A crown restoration may be aplicable in the furture.

Hey Sonny, I'll get theairspaed out and follow your suggestion  .


----------



## ted (Oct 4, 2001)

I was looking for constructive help, not criticism for topping my trees. I guess that I could have let the branches grow into my living room.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 4, 2001)

ROFL! 
What does a limb growing toward your house have to do with TOPPING a tree? Sorry, Ted, but your reasoning is lame. Sorry you butchered your trees.


----------

